# KaBOOM



## greeneyedblackcat (May 8, 2009)

I built this to resemble a 18th century swivel cannon, they would mount these on the deck rails of ships. I made my own transmission for this one, everything is hand built except for the Parker refill insert. You just push and turn the rear of the cannon and the "Cannon ball" nib emerges. I hope you like it.>>>JK


----------



## hewunch (May 8, 2009)

CRAZY! That is awesome


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## mick (May 8, 2009)

Jim, you make me want to toss out my lathe......you're ...you're just a showoff :biggrin:
Seriously, that's so freakin cool!


----------



## DurocShark (May 8, 2009)

Stop. Just stop.




Friggin awesome!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 8, 2009)

Awesome pen !!!


----------



## alphageek (May 8, 2009)

HOLY COW!  I've said it before and I'll say it again... PMG material!


----------



## thewishman (May 8, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Stop. Just stop.



Don't stop! Keep 'em comin'!

Great creativity and workmanship. I LOVE seeing what you pull out of your mind and make in your shop.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 8, 2009)

Jim I have no idea your from but you need to "Call Home" cause your out of this world.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 8, 2009)

alphageek said:


> HOLY COW! I've said it before and I'll say it again... PMG material!


 
I'm kinda new here, how does one get into the PMG??


----------



## thewishman (May 8, 2009)

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mostangrypirate (May 8, 2009)

unreal!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 8, 2009)

Here is a link to the PMG application:http://www.penmakersguild.com/application.htm


alphageek said:


> HOLY COW!  I've said it before and I'll say it again... PMG material!


----------



## rando81 (May 8, 2009)

WOW that's cool


----------



## JohnU (May 8, 2009)

Your on a roll with these ideas!  Thats really ........ yea... speachless!    I wish I had half the time in the shop that you do.  Really Great Idea!


----------



## RonSchmitt (May 8, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> I'm kinda new here, how does one get into the PMG??


 
By submitting THAT!!

Awsome job.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 8, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> I'm kinda new here, how does one get into the PMG??



Jim, with the work you are showing, PMG members should be asking how to get in the greeneyedblackcat club!!


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2009)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## jscola (May 8, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 8, 2009)

I believe there's an article on the application process in the library...


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 9, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Here is a link to the PMG application:http://www.penmakersguild.com/application.htm


 

Thanks for the link, I will have to make a special pen for the PMG, from what I read if it has been posted they don't want it. Good thing I have a whole bunch of ideas for a new pen swimming around in my in my cranium.


----------



## Ligget (May 9, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Freethinker (May 9, 2009)

Wooooow!

Too cool. 

Outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## skiprat (May 9, 2009)

I think your work is superb and like a breath of fresh air around here!!!! Simply fantastic. 
I have no doubt that anything you come up with will be accepted into the Guild for sure. Go for it!!:wink:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 9, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I think your work is superb and like a breath of fresh air around here!!!! Simply fantastic.
> I have no doubt that anything you come up with will be accepted into the Guild for sure. Go for it!!:wink:


 

Steven, Your positive opinion really means allot to me, thanks for the vote of confidence and the kind words.  Your stellar workmanship and innovative ideas inspire us all to step up to the plate.


----------



## tim self (May 9, 2009)

Now that is too cool.  Awesome work!


----------



## workinforwood (May 10, 2009)

Very cool pen Jim.  That pen would have easily put you in the PMG, but not now, because you showed it to us.  Just send a cool pen to them but don't show us first!  Great concept and execution, btw.


----------



## nava1uni (May 10, 2009)

Your things are amazing, just amazing.  I find them very interesting and they make me wonder how you do them.


----------



## VisExp (May 10, 2009)

Very cool idea and execution!


----------



## Kaspar (May 10, 2009)

There isn't enough to say about this effort.  Fresh and very inventive.


----------



## altaciii (May 10, 2009)

That is crazy! What a concept. I guess with the metal lathe the stars are your limits on what to create.  Great job!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (May 10, 2009)

Sure is hard to type this...... what with my jaw on the keyboard and all. That is one beautiful, creative and innovative pen.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 11, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Very cool pen Jim. That pen would have easily put you in the PMG, but not now, because you showed it to us. Just send a cool pen to them but don't show us first! Great concept and execution, btw.


 

Jeff, I know I cant send this one to the PMG so I'm working on another creation, already got over 16 hours in the new one and it will probably take at least 8 more to complete it. I guarantee they have never seen anything like it. I will post it after they review it.


----------



## TBone (May 11, 2009)

That is just nuts. If you top this and don't get into PMG, they have all lost their minds. 

That is one cool pen.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 12, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Jeff, I know I cant send this one to the PMG so I'm working on another creation, already got over 16 hours in the new one and it will probably take at least 8 more to complete it. I guarantee they have never seen anything like it. I will post it after they review it.



I was about to ask how much time you invest in these pens. They are amazing.


----------



## johncrane (May 13, 2009)

Awesome!! work Green eyes:thunder: your in with the Rat! i'd say:wink::biggrin: don't forget us.:biggrin:


----------



## aldwardo (May 14, 2009)

That may be the coolest pen I have ever seen.   Thanks for sharing that.   Great idea, and amazing follow through.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 14, 2009)

Jim,
I think you have outdone even yourself.  That is way cool.


----------

